# Anyone go to Denmark for IVF double donation treatment



## FolicAcidIngester (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone go to a clinic in denmark for IVF treatment (not just to buy donor sperm)? 
If so, any recommendations about clinics?
Thanks FAI


----------



## Malene_K (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi! 
I hate to be a show stopper, but I'm from Denmark and started my "IVF career" here. Double donation is not allowed according to Danish law, so people (couples who need both sperm and egg donation as well as single women) have to travel abroad. Clinics in Denmark can help with all the preperations (baseline scan, prescriptions, contact with a foreign clinic) but not with the treatment itself. 

Another law says that women above 46 cannot receive fertility treatment in Denmark.

Sorry! I do hope that you find another option. I have chosen Serum in Athens where the quality of treatment and level of engagement from the clinic's side is high, prices reasonably low (well, you know what I mean...), and where donor sperm is included in case of donor egg treatment.

All the best.


----------



## FolicAcidIngester (Mar 23, 2012)

The only issue with Serum is they don't allow non anonymous donor sperm son was conceived using open identity sperm and I want a sibling.
great info on Denmark, even though it's a no go foŕ me, so thanks


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Folic 
I understand you might be able to use open donor at Serum.  Blondie71 has more information on this.
TCCx


----------

